# ISO: TNT Pannetone Recipe



## *amy* (Dec 12, 2007)

Tried a Google, but there are many variations. Anyone have a TNT recipe - one you and your family enjoy?  Do you bake yours in a coffee can or in a mold?  TIA


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 12, 2007)

We use two and three pound coffee cans, #10 or 1 gallon cans from sauerkraut or OreIda dried potatoes, a glass mold & parchment paper and paper molds from cookswares.com. I like the cans best because they make it easier to keep the cake moist. A helpful ingredient is the fiori di Sicilia available form King Arthur. Hope you're a gluten for punishment; it's a days work in that it takes several risings, takes a lot of eggs and butter and good whole citron halves (which are far superior to that packaged S&W? stuff) that are not easy to come by. There's a place in Boston who had it a few months ago. Do a Google on Motta because I've seen recipes out there that are pretty good which claim to emulate Motta's panettone. 
Auguri!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> We use two and three pound coffee cans, #10 or 1 gallon cans from sauerkraut or OreIda dried potatoes, a glass mold & parchment paper and paper molds from cookswares.com. I like the cans best because they make it easier to keep the cake moist. A helpful ingredient is the fiori di Sicilia available form King Arthur. Hope you're a gluten for punishment; it's a days work in that it takes several risings, takes a lot of eggs and butter and good whole citron halves (which are far superior to that packaged S&W? stuff) that are not easy to come by. There's a place in Boston who had it a few months ago. Do a Google on Motta because I've seen recipes out there that are pretty good which claim to emulate Motta's panettone.
> Auguri!


 
Thank you.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 13, 2007)

----Fa niente-----


----------

